# Planted Exo Terra



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i've been gathering things since the beginning of this month to set up a new tank. i'll be combining my shrimp tank and my small betta keeper together and to shut them down.

this is what inspired my new set-up

















this is my island cut-out 

















it's a bit crude right now but i'm expecting some plants on monday, as well as my filter. almost time to get my hands wet :roll:
i still need to find some rocks to tie my moss to and place it along the island's border for a more natural look. let me know what you guys think


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

looks like a great home for shrimp


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I've actually seen some tanks like this, they remind me of paludariums. As long as the Exo Terra is one of the larger ones I don't see any issues at all, the shallow but wide water would be great for a betta (as long as the water is heated of course).

I look forward to seeing where you go with this! It seems like a wonderful project and I wish you all the luck in the world with it!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Very interesting, never really seen how a tank like this starts off, but I can see how it requires planning, instead of just tossing a whole bunch of materials and plants in a tank. I know you're going to make it look great. Curious about the amount of time it will take to get it to that point though.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

filled with water and starting to cycle tank, it's still pretty bare and i need to go shopping  been putting that off for a little while now. expecting plants to arrive on monday, these two plants are from my betta keeper right now.


























as of right now, i'm really impressed by the finnex px 360 filter i just began to use today. so much more quiet and so much more capacity than my zoo med 501.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see more. May I ask: how many gallons (or litres, whichever you prefer to use) can you fit into the Exo Terra?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's a really cool idea! I can't wait to see how this progresses...if it works out for you I'd love to try it myself.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

SpookyTooth said:


> Can't wait to see more. May I ask: how many gallons (or litres, whichever you prefer to use) can you fit into the Exo Terra?


i think it is about 5.75 or 6 gallons, not much. cant wait to put my betta in here but i think i'll leave this running for a month and get some oto fish and put in my shrimp in first, in hopes that my betta wont be territorial and kill everything.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i forgot to mention, for lighting i am using a marineland double bright from my shrimp tank. since i was lazy and didn't shop for a sheet of acrylic, i had to saran wrap the top of my tank to keep in humidity for my submersed plants to transition to emersed growth


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

5 - 6 gallons is pretty good! It's quite surprising just how much water an Exo Terra can hold.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

SpookyTooth said:


> 5 - 6 gallons is pretty good! It's quite surprising just how much water an Exo Terra can hold.


yeah  my tank is the 24x18 size. lucky i didn't get the 36x18 because it wouldn't have fit in my room


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

added my shrimp and shut down my shrimp tank. i need to transfer offer the fissidens moss from my shrimp tank to this tank.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

How delightful!


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

ok, so i received my micro anubias and petite gold anubias, along with a plant i paid $20 for . 
my betta, i am now naming Garen, doesn't play nicely and ate about 4 shrimp so far. i have to section him off in the corner and gave him what is equivalent of 1.25 gallon swimming area i assume. he's doing well, swimming, exploring, and going crazy for food.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

not much of an update, but a daily update i suppose 

















a cherry shrimp made it's way over the barrier and became lunch









been super lazy about buying rocks for this layout


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

*jelly*


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i posted this in betta photo's but i'll post it here also.
before








after









my fissidens moss is growing in pretty well, shrimp love it as well








i think this is pennywort? not sure the name but it's growing rather quickly and i hope it fills in nicely









i also got a small sample of this plant (which i believe is glosso), the seller of my anubias micro probably accidentally pulled a small portion of this out and i am now growing it in hopes it carpets my island; probably going to take a year at the least, haha!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It took me a few mins to realize you are using one of those reptile terrariums...

are you going to let the betta free once the plants grow in a bit and provide more shelter for the shrimps or is he going to stay in the corner? 
I though of getting some shrimps but I think my girls would eat them all :-?


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

after the plants grow in and i get more things i'll try letting him free again, older males are usually slower because of the large tails; i think. right now my betta is a speed demon and catches shrimp with ease.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have heard VT and HM's can be slower because of their tails and I have also heard that shrimp fair better if there is alot of moss and carpet like plants so they can hide from the betta. I would like to try shrimp but I think they would become snacks plus the only ones I ever see here are the much bigger bamboo shrimp and one of them is like $12.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I have heard VT and HM's can be slower because of their tails and I have also heard that shrimp fair better if there is alot of moss and carpet like plants so they can hide from the betta. I would like to try shrimp but I think they would become snacks plus the only ones I ever see here are the much bigger bamboo shrimp and one of them is like $12.


Two years ago I had a crowntail that left my shrimp alone, he's my avatar picture. I wish my baby betta was as docile as he was. I would try if he eats ghost shrimp, they are like 10 for $1 dollar


----------

